# As a public service....



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239489588353216512


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Yeah, I read through that. That's a pretty bad nightmare.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

I've had dreams like that, but lucky for me, nothing like that during the day.


----------

